# Mission Accomplished - sailfish from the kayak!



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been dying to get out in my kayak the the last few days but conditions have been terrible. I got into a school of blackfin about 5 days ago and since then all I can think about is them and sailfish. So today after dropping my daughter off at school I headed out in the yak. After getting stung my a bee about an hour after being out there and not seeing much activity I was starting to have doubts that this was going to be a good day. Caught a few small hardtails and pulled them around I finally found a spot that looked like it had potential just a big smooth circle of water so I dropped my sabiki down and caught 2 big beautiful lys. Got one out and continued to catch some nice cigs, put a big cig on my other line, well not more then 5 min into it my drag starts scraming & I see a streak of blue shoot through the water - to dark to be a King... sure enough it was my sail. He ate the ly.He made several runs with lots of jumps, it was surreal being in a yak and experiencing this. I wasn't really that far from shore so I called Ernie & had him meet me at the end of our street to take a quick pic. He was released, tired but swam away strong.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great job Linda!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

congrats on the sail linda


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome !!! :clap ... I hope they are still around after the weekend :letsdrink ... great job Lulu :clap


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

congratulations linda! bet that was a blast...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

No matter how many "sailfish out of a yak" threads I read they never get old. Congrats, thats awesome.


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Great Job!


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

can ya eat em?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome job Linda! It's a cool looking fish!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome! :clap


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

wow.. great catch!!! did the fish die or did you choose to take it out of the water for a pic? not that i care, just curious as to what you did with it


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

that is the coolest!


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

Way to go!!!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

that is pretty awesome! I am impressed with the amount of sails that have been caught close to shore this year. Congrats!


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome Congrats!!!!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Way to go Linda !!

The gang at the old "Bridge" would be proud of you!!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to go....great catch!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

> *cliff k (10/8/2009)*wow.. great catch!!! did the fish die or did you choose to take it out of the water for a pic? not that i care, just curious as to what you did with it


I left it to die on the beach... ok I didn't, I had it out of the water for less then 1 min, took a quick pic of my possibly once in a lifetime catch out a yak and then released it and watched it swim away.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Simply fabulous! Man I gotta get out there this weekend!! I think I would eaten him - but dang he's pretty I hope to find out what I'll do with one. I bet you thought about trying to get the camera out while still fighting him. Always a challenge in a yak - but SOOOOOOO worth it. Great pics and I bet that bee sting don;t hurt much now.



:bowdown

Stressless


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats Linda!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent. Way to go Linda.:bowdown


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Way to go Linda! We sure do miss seeing yall around our way!:bowdown


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

Outstanding Linda! I jumped 2 off Saturday & going again tommorow if it's not too rough. Hope to get another shot. Again, job very well done ... fish of a lifetime!


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

WTG!!!!! NICE Catch.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Go Linda Go Linda! Is Ernie Jealous?


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the comments, what a great day!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so happy for you Linda!!! What an awesome catch!!!!!!:bowdown


----------



## theflyingburritto (Jan 7, 2009)

great fish, love the pictures.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

WAY TO GO VERY NICE SAIL FROM THE YAK BETTER YET ANY SAIL FROM THE YAK IS AWESOME CONGRATES ON THAT FISH :clap:bowdown:clap:clap


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Absolutely badass.


----------



## beprowlin (Aug 10, 2009)

Sweet Catch!! I'm jealous!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait till i get my yak. Anyone wanna buy my boat ?????????? :hoppingmad:hoppingmad Very nice pictures.Thanks for posting

Scott


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Incredible fish and incredible camera work... that is really quite the accomplishment from a kayak and to have pictures as good as those is something special!


----------



## YaknFish2 (Oct 22, 2007)

Linda, Congratson catching anice Sail Fish.That must have been a fun sleighridein the Gulf.:bowdown


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Great job. I'd be happy just to hook-up and a get few jumps from one of those, but actually landing it, awesome job.



Alex


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys but mine is about to be old news,wait till yall see what Chris is about to post!!!


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Linda. Gret job. I just wanted to know because I did the same with a ****** and I wanted to make sure mine didn't die because I took it out of the water for 2 minutes. Great catch!!!!


----------

